# My 1st Post



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm just now starting my research on my move to Mexico.

I'm looking for advice on keeping a PO Box in US for SS checks, and banking, etc.

Also, can I use my US health Ins if I need to travel back for a pre-existing condition?

I understand Mexican Ins will not cover it.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chulor said:


> I'm just now starting my research on my move to Mexico.
> 
> I'm looking for advice on keeping a PO Box in US for SS checks, and banking, etc.
> 
> ...


Most people keep a US address, either a relative/friend or a commercial company that receives and forwards mail. I don't get much mail that needs to be forwarded. Mostly I look at it once every year or two when I visit my son. But that depends on how you have arranged your affairs. Mexican regular mail can be slow but usually seems to arrive eventually. I do not rely on it for valuable or important mail.

As far as health insurance goes, I see no reason why you would not be able to travel back to the US for health care if you keep your US health insurance active. Maybe I misunderstand the question. Whether or not Mexican health insurance will cover a condition depends on the details of the particular Mexican insurance: IMSS, Seguro Popular, private insurance, self insurance.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

chulor said:


> I'm just now starting my research on my move to Mexico.
> 
> I'm looking for advice on keeping a PO Box in US for SS checks, and banking, etc.
> 
> ...


You may have been using a figure of speech, but Social Security benefits are no longer paid by check as of March 2013. I have mine direct deposited to my account in Mexico. Advantages are that it's paid by the 3rd of each month, and I have the money where I need it without having to do transfers. The exchange rate is decent as well.

Like TundraGreen, I rarely need to have mail forwarded. Where a US address is required, I use my brother's, but I handle banking and other financial accounts online. As for health insurance, I have only Medicare A&B in the US and doubt I'll use it unless I have a medical issue while visiting. I have private insurance that covers me in Mexico and most other countries.


----------

